# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Maquina para extraer aceite de palta

## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

Agradecere me informen donde puedo obtener datos sobre maquinas (termo batidoras) para extraer aceite de palta.
Hace pocos meses lei sobre maquinas desarrolladas en tacna y Lambayeque, si mal no recuerdo.
Agradezco de antemano.
HugoTemas similares: maquina para hacer cubos de alfalfa maquina para hacer cubos de alfalfa Maquina extractora de aceite de palta Científicos peruanos obtienen plástico biodegradable tras extraer almidón de papa Maquina para la cosecha de esparragos blancos

----------

